# Conexión ypbpr



## paskitronik (Nov 11, 2009)

Saludos, me gustaría conectar la salida vga de un pc, con un televisor. Dicho televisor tiene solamente entradas RCA (amarilla (video), roja y blanca (stereo)), y entradas: y, pb, pr.

Tengo un cable en cuyos extremos tiene conector macho VGA, y los 3 conectores rojo, verde,azul de y,pb,pr. Al conectarlo, no visualizo nada en el televisor.

Necesito algún tipo de conversor? 

Gracias.


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Nov 11, 2009)

buen día.
Yo ya he tratado de armar un cable y/pb/pr a componente "VGA". Y lamentablemente es imposible ya que, el cable VGA se basa tambien en los colores rojo, verde, azul. Pero la diferencia es que el cable vga viene con "VSYNC" y otro mas, que seria horizonte vertical y horizonte no se que mas, que eso el cable y/pb/pr no trae. 

Espero que esa sea la respuesta que esperabas y que puedas solucionar tus problemas. Hasta luego


----------



## paskitronik (Nov 12, 2009)

si, era lo que buscaba. a lo que tu te refieres es la sincronía horizontal y vertical. sabía que algo fallaba, pero no sabía el que


----------

